# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πυρκαγιά στο Highspeed 1

## NGV Liamone

ΑΚΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED 1 ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟ ΚΑΠΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΣΩΣΙΒΙΑ

----------


## DimitrisT

> ΑΚΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED 1 ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟ ΚΑΠΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΣΩΣΙΒΙΑ


*Πυργκαγιά εκδηλώθηκε σε αριστερή κύρια μηχανή του Highspeed 1*

Πηγή : marinews.gr

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Έφτασε στο λιμάνι της Πάρου? Υπάρχει κάποιο νεότερο??

----------


## Natsios

Mετά από ταλαιπωρία οι 458 επιβάτες αποβιβάστηκαν τελικά στο λιμάνι της Πάρου. Κανείς δεν τραυματίστηκε, ενώ μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουν αναφερθεί ζημιές σε οχήματα. Το πλοίο, που έφτασε και έδεσε ήδη στο λιμάνι της Πάρου, καθώς οι δεξιές μηχανές του λειτουργούσαν, μετέφερε και 69 Ι.Χ. 

Στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού της Παροικιάς, οι τοπικές δυνάμεις του Λιμενικού βοήθησα στην αποβίβαση των επιβατών ενώ γερανός βρισκόταν στην προκυμαία για να βοηθήσει σε ενδεχόμενο απεγκλωβισμό οχημάτων. Ασθενοφόρο του Ε.Κ.Α.Β. βρισκόταν επίσης, προληπτικά στο λιμάνι.

Οι επιβάτες θα μεταφερθούν με πλοία της ίδιας εταιρίας στους προορισμούς τους σταδιακά μέχρι το βράδυ καθώς το Highspeed 1 δεν θα εκτελέσει το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο Μύκονος, Τήνος, Ραφήνα.


Πηγη http://www.newsbeast.gr

----------


## Amorgianos

... από το Sea Jet 2.
DSC03894.jpg

DSC03893.jpg

----------


## captain

Αυτό θα πει άμεση ενημέρωση...μάτια παντού..."ευχαριστούμε"!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Κρίμα για το σκάφος και την εταιρία του...

----------


## LOS

Κριμα παντως.. Βρηκε τις μερες! Αραγε το σκ που λογικα θα ηταν πηχτρα πως θα μεταβει ο κοσμος;; Μεχρι και τη Δευτερα τουλαχιστον εκτος δρομολογιων!

----------


## basilis 59

Φωτογραφιες απο παρο

----------


## basilis 59

Εφυγε μολις για πειραια με 20 κν.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Φωτογραφιες απο παρο


Να είσαι καλά basilis 59 για την ενημέρωση από ότι φαίνονται δυστυχώς δείχνουν πιο ζόρικα τα πράγματα από ότι τα περίμενα!! :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Εχουμε μάθει τι ζημιά έχει κ πόσο το μέγεθος της? ?

----------


## Naias II

Η εταιρεία ανακοινώνει ότι μέχρι τη Δευτέρα θα παραμείνουν ανεκτέλεστα τα δρομολόγια.Για να δούμε, μακάρι την Τρίτη πρώτα ο Θεός να ξεκινήσει και πάλι.

Ανακοίνωση HSW

----------


## LOS

Παντως η εταιρεια καλου κακου το εχει βγαλει απο τα δρομολογιΑ μεχρι τις 15 Αυγουστου. Ελπιζω να μη σημαινει κατι αυτο!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι σχετικά με την επικείμενη (θα είναι άραγε πωλησή του;*

----------


## giannisk88

Το πλοίο έπαθε αυτό το ατύχημα, απο μέσα δε γνωρίζουμε τη ζημιά έχει, και συζητάτε για το άν λέει κάτι αυτό για την πώληση του το ότι για σιγουριά το πιο λογικό το έβγαλαν μέχρι τις 15 απο το σύστημα?? ώρες ώρες εκπλήσομαι με  το πόσο αγχώνεστε να βγάλετε συμπεράσματα....όταν είναι η ώρα να του να πωληθεί θα το μάθουμε μην ανησυχείτε....Όχι μόνο για αυτό το πλοίο αλλα και για άλλα πολλά που βγαίνουν απο το σύστημα για κάποιο λόγο κατα καιρούς. RELAX!!! ;-)

----------


## Apostolos

Φιλε κακα τα ψέματα τέτοια ζημιά δεν φτιάχνετε σε μερικές μέρες... Το καλό ειναι ότι σε κάτι τέτοια πληρώνει η ασφάλεια...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Ευτύχημα* είναι που δεν έπαθε κανείς τίποτε. τα υπόλοιπα θα τα δούμε στην πορεία. Ευχαριστούμε όλους για την άμεση ενημέρωση και τις φωτο απο το συμβάν. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Μια *ανακοίνωση* που διάβασα στο in.gr

και μια φωτογραφία που τράβηξα χθες μπαίνοντας με το BS Ithaki.

DSCN1850hs1.jpg

----------


## capten4

Ισως σημερα κανει δοκιμαστικο, αλλα με τις 3 μηχανες....

----------


## karystos

Ούτε αύριο. Κι αυτές οι επισκευές στην τούρλα δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα.

----------


## LOS

Αν ολα πανε καλα αυριο το απογευμα θα επανελθει στα δρομολογια απο Ραφηνα!

----------


## LOS

Τελικά ούτε σήμερα επιστρέφει στα δρομολόγια το "1". Τουλάχιστον ελπίζω αύριο να επιστρέψει

----------


## giannisk88

Ετσι είναι όπως τα λέει ο φίλος los εγώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω πως εδώ κάθε μέρα η εταιρία ενημερώνει το κοινό για τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αύριο 13/8 κ ώρα 17.15 ξεκινάει, σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων. Να δούμε.....*

----------


## High1

> *Αύριο 13/8 κ ώρα 17.15 ξεκινάει, σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων. Να δούμε.....*


Χλωμό το βλέπω!!!  :Wink:

----------


## LOS

Πάντως ανακοίνωση μεχρι αυτή την ώρα για αύριο δεν έχει βγεί. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον ο κόσμος να έχει ενημερωθεί από την εταιρεία γιατι αύριο είναι κ Παρασκευή

----------


## LOS

To πλοίο μετά από ένα δοκιμαστικό που πραγματοποίησε έδεσε στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στη θέση που δένει το Hs6!

Aυτη τη στιγμη εξερχετε του μεγαλου λιμανιου φανταζομαι προς Ραφηνα!

----------


## capten4

και -λογικα-ερχεται με τις 3 μηχανες....να δουμε  σε ποση ωρα θα καλυπτει τα δρομολογια....

----------


## gpap2006

Μεγαλη ατυχια για τη HSW. Το 1 έχασε την εμπορικοτερη εβδομαδα του ετους και τωρα το βγαζει οπως οπως για να μη χασει και την τελευταια μεγαλη εξοδο του καλοκαιριου, το Δεκαπενταυγουστο..Ας ελπισουμε πως οι ατυχιες τελειωνουν εδω..

----------


## pantelis2009

Και φυσικά το Nautilia.gr το περίμενε στο κόκκινο. :Wink:  Στις 10.45 αρόδου περίμενε το Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος να μπεί και μετά μπήκε στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Χαρισμένες σε capten 4, T.S.S APOLLON, diagoras, dokimakos21, rocinante, polykas,Φανούλα, gpap2006, LOS, High1, giorgos_249 & giannisk88. :Very Happy:  

HIGHSPEED 1 01 13-08-2010.jpg

HIGHSPEED 1 03 13-08-2010.jpg

HIGHSPEED 1 05 13-08-2010.jpg

HIGHSPEED 1 06 13-08-2010.jpg

HIGHSPEED 1 07 13-08-2010.jpg
Συνεχίζεται.....

----------


## Harry14

> Μεγαλη ατυχια για τη HSW. Το 1 έχασε την εμπορικοτερη εβδομαδα του ετους και τωρα το βγαζει οπως οπως για να μη χασει και την τελευταια μεγαλη εξοδο του καλοκαιριου, το Δεκαπενταυγουστο..Ας ελπισουμε πως οι ατυχιες τελειωνουν εδω..


Και περσυ(αν δεν κανω λαθος) το HS 5 το ταχυτερο πλοιο στο Αιγαιο μεσα σε 20 μερες προσεκρουσε 2 φορες την μια μαλιστα πολυ σοβαρα στην Τηνο και επισης και αυτο ειχε παρει φωτια. Τυχαιο αραγε;

----------


## hsw

Για προσκρούσεις στην Τήνο δεν ξέρω, αλλά όντως είχε πάρει φωτιά μια μηχανή στο δρόμο για Πάρο τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα πέρσι. Τότε όμως το είχε αντικαταστήσει το 4 και το 1 είχε πάει Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο. Φέτος δεν υπήρχε άλλο πλοίο για να αντικαταστήσει. Και αν θυμάμαι καλά, μετά από καμιά βδομάδα κι αυτό είχε επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγια με 3 μηχανές και το πηγαίνανε με 33 περίπου...

----------


## LOS

Μετα τη φωτια εμεινε για λιγες μερες εκτος δρομολογιων, επεστρεψε με 3 μηχανες, κ προσεκρουσε στη Παρο! Το 1 ειχε γυρισει απο Σποραδες για λιγες μερες κ οταν επανηλθε το 5 στα δρομολογια εκανε το Σ-Τ-Μ με 3 μηχανες κ το 4 ΠαροΝαξια κ ιο-Σαντορινη!

----------


## Leo

Μην βγούμε άλλο εκτός θέματος, εδώ μιλάμε για την ζημιά του ΗΣ1, καταλαβαίνω ότι έγινε σημείωση για το ΗΣ5 εξ ανάγκης αλλά μην το πλατιάζουμε άλλο. Περασμένα ξεχασμένα.... Η βλάβη/πυρκαγιά τελείωσε, με 3 μηχανές επανήλθε στα δρομολόγια του,  ας το σταματήσουμε εδώ το θέμα και ας ευθηχούμε να είναι το τελευταίο ατύχημα για το πλοίο.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Παρασκευή 6/8 ήμουν εν πλώ με το BS Νάξος για να πάω στο νησί......φθάνοντας λοιπόν στον λιμένα Πάρου είδα από την αριστερή πλευρά της πρύμνης του BS το Highspeed να πηγαίνει πάρα πολύ αργά για να εισέλθει στην Πάρο.......δέσαμε αποβιβάσαμε και επιβιβάσαμε τον κόσμο και τα αυτ/τα και βγαίνει ανακοίνωση από τα μεγάφωνα του πλοίου για να κατέβουν οι επισκέπτες καθώς το πλοίο ήταν έτοιμο πρός αναχώριση.......η ώρα 12:15.....κι ενώ περιμέναμε κατά τις 12:25 κι ενώ έπρεπε να είχαμε αναχωρίσει από την Πάρο και το Highspeed είχε πλέον δέσει βγαίνει δέυτερη ανακοίνωση ότι θα περιμένουμε να επιβιβάσουμε επιβάτες απο το Highspeed. Επικράτησε μια αναστάτωση γιατί ο κόσμος δεν ήξερε για ποιό λόγο γίνεται αυτό και λίγο αργότερα μάθαμε κι εμείς ότι υπήρξε πρόβλημα στο ταχύπλοο από μέλος του πληρώματος.

----------


## DimitrisT

*Νέο περιστατικό πυρκαγιάς στο Highspeed 1*

Πηγή: theseanation.gr

----------


## mastrokostas

Πόσο άτυχο είναι αυτό το βαπόρι !!!Ούτε να το είχαν μουντζώσει !Κρίμα!

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Από ότι αναφέρουν εδώ η ζημιά δεν φαίνεται να είναι πολλή μεγάλη εκτός και εάν η φωτιά έκανε  μεγαλύτερη καταστροφή :Confused:  

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=12698

----------


## karystos

Το συγκεκριμένο site επαναλαμβάνει την ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας περί "βλάβης" στην αριστερή μηχανή. Όλες οι άλλες ιστοσελίδες (π.χ. zougla, skai κλπ) αναφέρουν την πραγματικότητα, που είναι ότι το πλοίο ξαναπήρε φωτιά και μάλιστα το in.gr αναφέρει και την αιτία της φωτιάς, που είναι επανάληψη της πρώτης. Πέρα από αυτό έχουν συμβεί και άλλα πράγματα στην Τήνο σχετικά με τον καπετάνιο, που έχουν κουκουλωθεί από τα ΜΜΕ, όπως και όλο το αίσχος με την υποτιθέμενη επισκευή ενός αναξιόπλοου πλοίου, που έθεσε για δεύτερη φορά σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή πληρώματος και επιβατών μέσα σε είκοσι μέρες - γεγονός που επίσης έχουν ξεχάσει οι ειδήμονες της ενημέρωσης.

----------


## despo

Αγαπητέ φίλε θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις (αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει ηδη) οτι ανάλογα με την εταιρεία, δίνεται και ανάλογη έκταση στην ειδησεογραφία.
Θα το ξαναπώ και ας γίνομαι γραφικός, οτι με τις βλάβες των πλοίων του Αγουδημου, δεν υπήρχε μέσο ενημέρωσης που να μην ασχολιόταν σε 24ωρη βάση με το θέμα αυτό.

----------


## xidianakis

μηπως δεν γνωριζαν οι "μεγαλοι" οτι εφοσον φτανουν τις μηχανες στα ορια τους για να μαζεψουν τις καθυστερησεις ειναι αναμενομενο πως θα την βγαλει κι αλλο προβλημα το πλοιο? μηπως η αιτια της καλυψης της ειδησης ειναι ο Κωνσταντινος Κληρονομος μαζι με τον Ι. Βαρδινογιαννη??

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Το συγκεκριμένο site επαναλαμβάνει την ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας περί "βλάβης" στην αριστερή μηχανή. Όλες οι άλλες ιστοσελίδες (π.χ. zougla, skai κλπ) αναφέρουν την πραγματικότητα, που είναι ότι το πλοίο ξαναπήρε φωτιά και μάλιστα το in.gr αναφέρει και την αιτία της φωτιάς, που είναι επανάληψη της πρώτης. Πέρα από αυτό έχουν συμβεί και άλλα πράγματα στην Τήνο σχετικά με τον καπετάνιο, που έχουν κουκουλωθεί από τα ΜΜΕ, όπως και όλο το αίσχος με την υποτιθέμενη επισκευή ενός αναξιόπλοου πλοίου, που έθεσε για δεύτερη φορά σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή πληρώματος και επιβατών μέσα σε είκοσι μέρες - γεγονός που επίσης έχουν ξεχάσει οι ειδήμονες της ενημέρωσης.


Δυστυχώς αυτά συμβαίνουν μόνο στην Ελλάδα!!!!!

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> μηπως δεν γνωριζαν οι "μεγαλοι" οτι εφοσον φτανουν τις μηχανες στα ορια τους για να μαζεψουν τις καθυστερησεις ειναι αναμενομενο πως θα την βγαλει κι αλλο προβλημα το πλοιο? μηπως η αιτια της καλυψης της ειδησης ειναι ο Κωνσταντινος Κληρονομος μαζι με τον Ι. Βαρδινογιαννη??


Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε. Δεν νομίζω αυτά τα ονόματα να τα ξεσκεπάσουν ποτέ και να μην τα καλύψουν!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Χθες τη νύχτα κατά τις 1 που ήτανε η άφιξη , ήμουνα παρών. Έκανε πολύ ώρα να δέσει ,κανα μισάωρο το κόβω, και χρειάστηκε και η βοήθεια από μία βάρκα. Κανένα μισάωρο πριν έρθει βγήκε σκάφος του λιμενικού και μπήκε στο λιμάνι με τη συνοδεία του.  Τελικά έδεσε και κατέβηκε ο κόσμος αγανακτισμένος.... Επίσης δημιουργήθηκε ένταση στο γκαράζ μεταξύ επιβατών και πληρώματος όσο ο κόσμος κατέβαινε. Αμέσως ανέβηκαν πυροσβέστες επάνω αν και μάλλον δεν υπήρχε φωτιά την ώρα που μπήκε στο λιμάνι. Σύμφωνα με αυτά που μου είπε κάποιος ταξιδιώτης έγινε μια έκρηξη και μάζεψαν τον κόσμο μπροστά. Είπε πως έσβησαν και τα φώτα. Είπε επίσης (μάλλον όμως ήτανε λίγο υπερβολικός σε αυτό) πως κοντέψανε να πάθουνε ζημιά άτομα και πως το σαλόνι γέμισε καπνό για λίγο. ¶τομα από το λιμεναρχείο είπαν στον κόσμο πως  απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους ώσπου να θεωρηθεί αξιόπλοο και έστειλαν όσους πήγαιναν για Μύκονο στο Θεολόγο Π.*
*Τους είπανε και όσοι θέλουνε να πάνε σε ξενοδοχείο με έξοδα της εταιρείας....*
*Ήτανε να ταξιδέψω με το πλοίο για αύριο από Τήνο για Πάρο αλλά ευτυχώς θα έβγαζα τα εισιτήρια σήμερα.....*

*Καλή τύχη στο πλοίο που όπως γράφεται στο θέμα του φεύγει για Μαρόκο......*

----------


## mastrokostas

Αν αληθεύει η πληροφορία για την αίτια που προκλήθηκε η φωτιά ,πρέπει να πούμε ότι δυστυχώς δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρο φαινόμενο αυτό στα μηχανοστάσια .Σε πολλά βαπόρια όχι μονό επιβατηγά ,έχουν σημειωθεί φωτιές από την ίδια αίτια . 
Ακόμη θα πρέπει να επισημάνουμε ότι εδώ το σύστημα πυρόσβεσης του μηχανοστασίου( μόνιμο δίχτυο CO 2) δούλεψε σωστά και δεν είχαμε άλλες περιπέτειες !

----------


## proussos

*Επειδή το θέμα παίρνει και θα πάρει διαστάσεις , καταθέτω την ταπεινή μου άποψη λέγοντας πως το πλήρωμα του HIGHSPEED 1 αλλά και των περισσότερων πλοίων , γίνονται αποδέκτες ακραίων συμπεριφορών και εκφράσεων από τους επιβάτες , ειδικά αυτές τις ημέρες που όλοι θέλουν να μεταβούν στον προορισμό τους χωρίς καθυστέρηση , ατσαλάκωτοι και ακούνητοι.*
*Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να συλλαμβάνεται ένας Πλοίαρχος και να οδηγείται στον εισαγγελέα επειδή πολύ απλά έπραξε τα μέγιστα δυνατά για να σώσει τις ζωές που μετέφερε και την περιουσία που διαχειρίζεται.*
*Υπό τις ίδιες νοοτροπίες και συνθήκες θα έπρεπε να συλλαμβάνεται και ο εκάστοτε οδηγός λεωφορείου επειδή του έσκασε ένα λάστιχο ή του κόπηκε το λουρί του εκκεντροφόρου !*
*Καλό θα ήταν να βλέπαμε την αντίδραση των επαγγελματιών του κλάδου συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του αντίστοιχου σωματείου μπας και συνέλθουν κάποιοι από τη θερινή ραστώνη.*

----------


## DimitrisT

*Στον εισαγγελέα οι αρμόδιοι του Highspeed I* 

Πηγή: naftemporiki.gr

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Επειδή το θέμα παίρνει και θα πάρει διαστάσεις , καταθέτω την ταπεινή μου άποψη λέγοντας πως το πλήρωμα του HIGHSPEED 1 αλλά και των περισσότερων πλοίων , γίνονται αποδέκτες ακραίων συμπεριφορών και εκφράσεων από τους επιβάτες , ειδικά αυτές τις ημέρες που όλοι θέλουν να μεταβούν στον προορισμό τους χωρίς καθυστέρηση , ατσαλάκωτοι και ακούνητοι.*
> *Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο να συλλαμβάνεται ένας Πλοίαρχος και να οδηγείται στον εισαγγελέα επειδή πολύ απλά έπραξε τα μέγιστα δυνατά για να σώσει τις ζωές που μετέφερε και την περιουσία που διαχειρίζεται.*
> *Υπό τις ίδιες νοοτροπίες και συνθήκες θα έπρεπε να συλλαμβάνεται και ο εκάστοτε οδηγός λεωφορείου επειδή του έσκασε ένα λάστιχο ή του κόπηκε το λουρί του εκκεντροφόρου !*
> *Καλό θα ήταν να βλέπαμε την αντίδραση των επαγγελματιών του κλάδου συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του αντίστοιχου σωματείου μπας και συνέλθουν κάποιοι από τη θερινή ραστώνη.*



Δυστυχώς φίλε Προυσσός τα αντίστοιχα ναυτικά σωματεία μόνο όταν είναι να κλείσουν κάποιο λιμάνι για την άφιξη κάποιου κρουαζιερόπλοιου ξέρουν να αντιδρούν και να μας λένε για τα δικαιώματα των ναυτικών  που καταπατούνται!!!Στις περιπτώσεις των εκάστοτε πλοιάρχων που συλλαμβάνονται λες και είναι κοινοί εγκληματίς ΜΟΥΓΚΑ!!!!:evil: Ρε δεν ντρεπόμαστε λέω γω!!!

Που είναι τώρα όλοι αυτοί να πάνε στη Σύρο να συμπαρασταθούνε στον πλοίαρχο??

----------


## mastrokostas

Μάλλον τα πράγματα έχουν ξεφύγει !Αν είναι δυνατόν !! 

<<Στον εισαγγελέα της Σύρου θα προσαχθεί ο πλοίαρχος του Highspeed I καθώς και ο υπεύθυνος της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας του πλοίου, ο υπεύθυνος νηογνώμονας και ένας λιμενικός από το Λιμεναρχείο Ραφήνας.
Η προσαγωγή τους αποφασίστηκε μετά από μήνυση επιβάτη για την φωτιά που εκδηλώθηκε χθες κατά τον πλου του πλοίου στο μηχανοστάσιό του. >>:shock:

Πηγη:http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1857402

----------


## mastrokostas

Και κάτι για την ΠΝΟ .Σήμερα είναι το ZENITH στον Πειραιά ,μήπως και δεν το έχουν δει ,να πάνε για καμιά παράσταση !!

----------


## roussosf

> Μάλλον τα πράγματα έχουν ξεφύγει !Αν είναι δυνατόν !! 
> 
> <<Στον εισαγγελέα της Σύρου θα προσαχθεί ο πλοίαρχος του Highspeed I καθώς και ο υπεύθυνος της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας του πλοίου, ο υπεύθυνος νηογνώμονας και ένας λιμενικός από το Λιμεναρχείο Ραφήνας.
> Η προσαγωγή τους αποφασίστηκε μετά από μήνυση επιβάτη για την φωτιά που εκδηλώθηκε χθες κατά τον πλου του πλοίου στο μηχανοστάσιό του. >>:shock:
> 
> Πηγη:http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/cstory.asp?id=1857402


και αν αποδειχθει οτι δεν εχουν καμμια ευθυνη για την φωτια 
μετα τι θα πρεπει να κανουν στον επιβατη?
ρε μπας ειναι ολοι για πολλες κλωτσιες
μα παρα πολλες κλωτσιες

----------


## despo

Τι σχέση έχει φωτιά στο Χαισπιντ 1 με το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Ζενιθ ?. Δηλαδή επανλαμβανόμενο γεγονός και μάλιστα φωτιά, πράγμα το οποίο ακόμα ουτε καν έχει διερευνηθεί, πρέπει να αφεθεί στο απυρόβλητο ?. Εδω υποτίθεται οτι υπάρχει ιδωτική πρωτοβουλία και πρέπει όλοι να δώσουν λόγο. Τι ειναι ΟΣΕ που γίνεται ένα ατύχημα και σε λίγο καιρό τα πάντα ξεχνιούνται και ποτέ δεν αποδίδονται ευθύνες ?.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τι σχέση έχει φωτιά στο Χαισπιντ 1 με το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Ζενιθ ?. Δηλαδή επανλαμβανόμενο γεγονός και μάλιστα φωτιά, πράγμα το οποίο ακόμα ουτε καν έχει διερευνηθεί, πρέπει να αφεθεί στο απυρόβλητο ?. Εδω υποτίθεται οτι υπάρχει ιδωτική πρωτοβουλία και πρέπει όλοι να δώσουν λόγο. Τι ειναι ΟΣΕ που γίνεται ένα ατύχημα και σε λίγο καιρό τα πάντα ξεχνιούνται και ποτέ δεν αποδίδονται ευθύνες ?.


Αν κάθε φόρα που σπάει μια σωλήνα πετρελαίου, να κάνει ένας επιβάτης μήνυση και να τραβάμε τον καπετάνιο στα λιμεναρχεία …….!
Αν το πλοίο είναι ήταν αξιοπλοο η όχι ,είναι άλλοι υπεύθυνοι να το πιστοποιήσουν ,και είναι άλλοι αρμόδιοι για να πάνε στα λιμεναρχεία . 
Τα πληρώματα είναι υπεύθυνα εκτός των άλλων, να έχουν και τα συστήματα ασφαλείας σε άριστη κατάσταση. Και εδώ ήταν ,διότι η φωτιά έσβησε έγκαιρα !
Ποια είναι η ευθύνη του πλοιάρχου στην προκειμένη που τον σέρνουν στο λιμεναρχείο ??Ποια ??? 
Όσο για την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία θα συμφωνήσω να δώσει λόγο και να αποδοθούν ευθύνες αν υπάρχουν !

----------


## greg

Καλησπέρα,

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μένει στο απυροβόλητο το πλήρωμα. Ναι μεν πήγαν όλα καλά αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορεί να υπήρξε αμέλια καθήκοντος. Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο μπορεί να προβλευθεί η ζημιά που έπαθε το πλοίο αλλά σίγουρα πρέπει να διευρευνηθεί αυτή η πιθανότητα. Όπως επίσης πρέπει να υπάρχουν ευθύνες και στην εταιρεία αλλά και την νυογνώμα.

Έχουμε καταντήσει σε αυτή τη χώρα κανείς να μην έχει ευθύνει με τίποτα. Για 200 ζωές μιλάμε συν το πλήρωμα. Αν γινόταν μπουρλότο όλα ποιος θα είχε ευθύνη? 

Φυσικά και η ζωή του ναυτικού δεν είναι εύκολη αλλά δεν είναι συγχωροχάρτι αυτό. 
Φυσικά και δεν θέλει κανείς να χάνει τις δουλειές του ο κόσμος σε αυτή την συγκυρία αλλά ευθύνες πρέπει να αποδίδονται.

----------


## roussosf

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μένει στο απυροβόλητο το πλήρωμα. Ναι μεν πήγαν όλα καλά αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορεί να υπήρξε αμέλια καθήκοντος. Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο μπορεί να προβλευθεί η ζημιά που έπαθε το πλοίο αλλά σίγουρα πρέπει να διευρευνηθεί αυτή η πιθανότητα. Όπως επίσης πρέπει να υπάρχουν ευθύνες και στην εταιρεία αλλά και την νυογνώμα.
> 
> Έχουμε καταντήσει σε αυτή τη χώρα κανείς να μην έχει ευθύνει με τίποτα. Για 200 ζωές μιλάμε συν το πλήρωμα. Αν γινόταν μπουρλότο όλα ποιος θα είχε ευθύνη? 
> 
> Φυσικά και η ζωή του ναυτικού δεν είναι εύκολη αλλά δεν είναι συγχωροχάρτι αυτό. 
> Φυσικά και δεν θέλει κανείς να χάνει τις δουλειές του ο κόσμος σε αυτή την συγκυρία αλλά ευθύνες πρέπει να αποδίδονται.


φιλε μου θα σου κανω μια απλη ερωτηση
εαν ταξιδευες με ενα αεροπλανο και ξαφνικα ενα σμηνος απο πουλια μπαιναν στις τουρμπινες και επερνε φωτια και επεφτε το αεροπλανο
εσυ θα ζητουσες ευθυνες απο τον πιλοτο τον μηχανικο η την εταιρεια?
η απο τον αερολιμεναρχη?

----------


## capten4

Κυριοι υπαιτιοι ειναι η επιθεωρηση, και ο νηογνωμονας που το παρακολουθει.ο πλοιαρχος δεν εχει καμια ευθυνη και παλι ειναι το ευκολο εξηλαστηριο θυμα.Ακομα και αν καποιος πλοιαρχος γνωριζει οτι το πλοιο του δεν βρισκεται σε ιδανικη κατασταση ,δεν μπορει να κανει απολυτως τιποτα, γιατι τοτε θα βρει το μπελα του απο την ελληνικη νομοθεσια....

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Να πάρομε τα πράγματα λίγο από την αρχή. Το πλοίο πήρε φωτιά σε κάποιο προηγούμενο ταξίδι. Όπως είπαν και μέσα στο full της σαιζόν η βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε. Όλοι ξέρομε ότι ήταν ένα μπάλωμα να μην χαθεί η σαιζόν.
 ¶σχετη η πρώτη φωτιά με την δεύτερη? Ποιος έκρινε το πλοίο αξιόπλοο να συνεχίσει ταξίδια?? Τι πιέσεις υπήρχαν από τους χαρτογιακάδες της εταιρείας να μην καθυστέρηση σε δρομολόγια??? Γιατί λοιπόν στην Ελλάδα βαράμε πάντα το σαμάρι και όχι τον γάιδαρο!!!! Το πλήρωμα είναι το τελευταίο που θα πρέπει να οδηγηθεί στον εισαγγελέα σε τέτοια περίπτωση ας πιάσουν πρώτα τους πραγματικούς ένοχους!!! Τελικά η Π.Ν.Ο. και το ΠΑΜΕ μου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι μάλλον  φαίνονται να είναι ενάντια στο ναυτικό και οι δήθεν διαδηλώσεις είναι για τα μάτια του κόσμου και να δικαιολογούν τους μισθούς τους. Που είναι τώρα σε ένα τόσο καυτό ζήτημα? Έχουν πάρει κάπια θέση?? Έχει βγεί κάπια ανακοίνωση??? Πια συμφέροντα τελικά εξυπηρετούν???? Ας μου λύσει κάποιος τις παραπάνω απορίες!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα νεότευκτο πλοίο (δεν λέω πιο, ο νοών νοήτο) για να πάρει τα κολ......χαρτα απόπλου, έβγαλαν στην πλοιοκτήτρια τα πόδια απο το τρέξιμο.(για να μην πω τίποτε άλλο) Ό ένας επιθεωρητής τα ήθελε έτσι και ο άλλος αλλιώς. Δεν ξέραν με πιο τρόπο να τα αρπάξουν. Αυτό είναι το μόνο που ξέρουν οι κύριοι-κύριοι. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. :Sad:  :Mad:

----------


## KNIK

Δηλαδή θα κληθεί και ο κύριος Βαρδινογιάννης να απολογηθεί γιατί πήραν φωτιά τα λάδια στο μηχανοστάσιο;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Δηλαδή θα κληθεί και ο κύριος Βαρδινογιάννης να απολογηθεί γιατί πήραν φωτιά τα λάδια στο μηχανοστάσιο;


 
Με την ίδια λογική που κλήθηκε ο καπετάνιος μάλλον πρέπει και ο πλοιοκτήτης  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Natsios

> φιλε μου θα σου κανω μια απλη ερωτηση
> εαν ταξιδευες με ενα αεροπλανο και ξαφνικα ενα σμηνος απο πουλια μπαιναν στις τουρμπινες και επερνε φωτια και επεφτε το αεροπλανο
> εσυ θα ζητουσες ευθυνες απο τον πιλοτο τον μηχανικο η την εταιρεια?
> η απο τον αερολιμεναρχη?


Φίλε roussosf αν πραγματικά η αιτία ήταν το σμήνος ισως όχι, όμως όταν οι αιτίες είναι άλλες οι οποίες θα έπρεπε να είχαν διορθωθεί όπως στην περίπτωση του αεροπλάνου της Helios που έπεσε πριν μερικά χρόνια στο Γραμματικό, τοτε ζητούνται όπως και ζητήθηκαν ευθύνες από την εταιρία, τους επιθεωρητές κτλ. 
Δεν συμφωνώ σε καμία περίπτωση με τον συρμό των Καπετανέων σε εισαγγελείς κτλ για το κάθε τι που μπορεί να ενοχλεί τον κάθε άναυτο επιβάτη. Υπάρχουν όμως ευθύνες κατά τον απόπλου κάθε ταξιδιού για την αξιοπλοϊα του πλοίου οι οποίες δεν πρέπει να παραβλέπονται. Και αυτές δεν περιορίζονται μόνο στους αξιωματικούς του πλοίου που τρώνε όλο το ζόρι αυτες τις μέρες με τα πιεστικά προγράμματα-δρομολόγια των πλοίων, αλλά και στις εταιρίες που επίσης πιέζουν, παραβλέπουν ή "κανονίζουν" ανάλογα. Θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια σοβαρή αξιολόγηση όλων των παραμέτρων από όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα μερη για την ασφαλή εκτέλεση κάθε ταξιδιού και να μην είναι σε προτεραιότητα μόνο το κέρδος. Δεν θέλω να μπω σε λεπτομέριες για τις αιτίες τις πυρκαγιάς οι οποίες μπορεί να είναι απλές ή απρόβλεπτες. 
O επιβάτης όμως είναι το χειρότερο φορτίο. Ευτυχώς χάρη σε αυτούς τους ναυτικούς και στις δυο περιπτώσεις δεν ανοιξε μύτη, η φήμη της εταιρίας όμως πλήτεται.    
Να συγχαρούμε για άλλη μια φορά το πλήρωμα που για δευτερη φορά ενέργησε σωστά και αποφευχθηκαν τα χειρότερα.

----------


## roussosf

> Φίλε roussosf αν πραγματικά η αιτία ήταν το σμήνος ισως όχι, όμως όταν οι αιτίες είναι άλλες οι οποίες θα έπρεπε να είχαν διορθωθεί όπως στην περίπτωση του αεροπλάνου της Helios που έπεσε πριν μερικά χρόνια στο Γραμματικό, τοτε ζητούνται όπως και ζητήθηκαν ευθύνες από την εταιρία, τους επιθεωρητές κτλ. 
> Δεν συμφωνώ σε καμία περίπτωση με τον συρμό των Καπετανέων σε εισαγγελείς κτλ για το κάθε τι που μπορεί να ενοχλεί τον κάθε άναυτο επιβάτη. Υπάρχουν όμως ευθύνες κατά τον απόπλου κάθε ταξιδιού για την αξιοπλοϊα του πλοίου οι οποίες δεν πρέπει να παραβλέπονται. Και αυτές δεν περιορίζονται μόνο στους αξιωματικούς του πλοίου που τρώνε όλο το ζόρι αυτες τις μέρες με τα πιεστικά προγράμματα-δρομολόγια των πλοίων, αλλά και στις εταιρίες που επίσης πιέζουν, παραβλέπουν ή "κανονίζουν" ανάλογα. Θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια σοβαρή αξιολόγηση όλων των παραμέτρων από όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα μερη για την ασφαλή εκτέλεση κάθε ταξιδιού και να μην είναι σε προτεραιότητα μόνο το κέρδος. Δεν θέλω να μπω σε λεπτομέριες για τις αιτίες τις πυρκαγιάς οι οποίες μπορεί να είναι απλές ή απρόβλεπτες. 
> O επιβάτης όμως είναι το χειρότερο φορτίο. Ευτυχώς χάρη σε αυτούς τους ναυτικούς και στις δυο περιπτώσεις δεν ανοιξε μύτη, η φήμη της εταιρίας όμως πλήτεται.    
> Να συγχαρούμε για άλλη μια φορά το πλήρωμα που για δευτερη φορά ενέργησε σωστά και αποφευχθηκαν τα χειρότερα.


συμπλεουμε φιλε μου στις αποψεις δεν εχω διαφορετικες απο αυτα που γραφεις
το παραδειγμα μου με το αεροπλανο ειναι μια σκοπιμη υπερβολη
αλλα επειδη εδω μονο απο υπερβολες καταλαβαινουμε γιαυτο το ανεφερα
εκεινο που με ενοχλει ειναι οτι ο καθενας μπορει να κανει μια καταγγελια στην προκειμενη περιπτωση στον καπετανιο και την ετιρεια και στο τελος αν δεν προκυψουν ευθυνες ο καταγγελων μενει στο απυροβλητο ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια
το ιδιο γινεται παντου οχι μονο στη θαλασσα
και να σου πω αλλο παραδειγμα που ειναι off topic
ο γειτονας σου καταγγελει στην πολεοδομια οτι εκανες μια παρανομια
σου κανουν σταση εργασιων και μετα ενα δυο χρονια δικαιωνεσε
ποιος ειναι ο χαμενος ? ΕΣΥ
ετσι και εδω διασυρετε ο πλοιαρχος και η εταιρεια και στο τελος μπορει να μην εχουν ευθυνες
τι γινετε με τον καταγγελοντα? τιποτα
και ολα αυτα γιατι νομιζουμε οτι ειμαστε παντογνωστες και μας εχουν περασει την ιδεα οτι μπορουμε να τους κλεισουμε με καταγγελιες ολους φυλακη
ποιος ειναι ο κερδισμενος ? μονο οι δικηγοροι :Razz:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Στο παρων ομως περιστατικο υπαρχουν ευθυνες και αυτες σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ανηκουν στο πληρωμα.Καποιος φιλος σε αλλο θεμα ειχε πει οτι δευτερη φορα παυει να ειναι συμτωση οποτε εδω κατι αλλο παιχτηκε και σιγουρα οι της εταιρειας θα εχουν να πουν πολλα

----------


## Fido

Φίλοι μου όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο ποστ πρέπει να καταλάβουμε κάποια πράγματα. 1)Καταρχάς σαν επιβάτες (και σαν πελάτες εν γένει) πρέπει να είμαστε λιγότερο ευθικτοι γιατί αυτο το φαινόμενο(ότι μηνύουμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα) οφείλεται σε ένα κάποιο ποσοστό για το γεγονός ότι οι υποθέσεις συσσωρεύονται στα δικαστήρια ωσάν τις πατάτες στον Ε.Σ.
2) πρεπει όμως, επιτέλους, να απαλλαγούμε και από το σύνδρομο ότι " σέρνουν τους καπεταναίους στον εισαγγελέα". Για ένα γεγονός που συνέβη εν πλω, σε βαπόρι, και το οποίο ενδεχομένως μπορούσε να προκαλέσει ανθρώπινες απώλειες κάποιος πρέπει να εξηγήσει *σε πρώτη φάση* το τι και το πως. Ενδεχομένως πιο αρμόδιος θα ήταν και κάποιος μηχανικός αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο καπέλο τώρα. 
Και να κληθεί λοιπόν ο καπετάνιος, όπως προείπα *αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι κατηγορείται*! Είναι άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο. Καλείσαι στον εισαγγελέα σε πρώτη φάση για να δώσεις εξηγήσεις και λεπτομέρειες για το γεγονός. Να εξηγησει πχ επακριβώς που ξέσπασε η φωτιά, για ποιο λόγο νομίζει ότι ξέσπασε, ποιες ενέργειες ακολούθησε από τι στιγμή που ξέσπασε κλπ. Δεν προκειται να κατηγορηθεί, εκτός κι αν προκύψουν συγκεκριμένες ευθύνες, πράγμα για το οποίο αμφιβάλλω βέβαια. 
Τέλος να ξαναπούμε οτι δεν κλήθηκε ΜΟΝΟ ο καπετάνιος, αλλά και ο υπεύθυνος νηογνώμονας, ο υπεύθυνος της εταιρείας, και ένας λιμενικός από το λιμεναρχείο Ραφήνας. Μήπως κατηγορούνται κι αυτοί;όχι βέβαια, και τουλάχιστον όχι σε πρώτη φάση. 
Είναι λογικό βέβαια να λέμε ότι τι τον τρέχουν τον άνθρωπο στον εισαγγελέα, κι εγώ μαζί σας, αλλά κάποια πράγματα *ειναι απολύτως και εντελώς απαραίτητα.* 
Επειδή κάποιος φίλος ανέφερε ότι ο καπετάνιος δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτε αν αποδειχτεί ότι δεν έχει σχέση με το συμβάν, να πω το εξής.Αν ο καπετάνιος ή ο καθε άλλος θεωρήσει ότι προσβλήθηκε η προσωπικότητά του ας πούμε από την κλήση, ή ότι έπαθε άλλη ζημία το όνομά του, έχει δικαίωμα να προβεί σε αντίστοιχες νομικές πράξεις ζητώντας πχ αποκατάσταση του ονόματός του. 
Απλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι συνήθως δεν το κάνει (που να μπλέκει τώρα ο άνθρωπος) και κάποιες φορές μένει αυτό που έλεγε πριν ο φίλος leo, η ρετσινιά. Βέβαια, αν και είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ο καπετάνιος δεν θα αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα, ούτε και θα του μείνει κάποια ρετσινιά. Ιδωμεν όμως...
Πάντως, δεν θέλω και δεν μπορώ να κατηγορήσω κανέναν, γιατί απλά ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε ακριβώς τι έγινε και κάτω από ποιες ακριβώς συνθήκες έγινε. Προσωπικά είμαι από αυτούς που πιστεύουν ότι ο καπετάνιος πολλές φορές τραβιέται άδικα, αλλά στη συγκεκριμενη περίπτωση ακόμα δεν πιστεύω ότι τραβήχτηκε ο άνθρωπος. Πρέπει όμως να πει τη άποψή του ως άρχων επί του πλοίου. 
Λυπάμαι που μακρυγόρησα,εννοείται δεν το παίζω δάσκαλος, αλλά ήθελα να διευκρινισω ξανά κάποια πράγματα, για να μην μας δημιουργούνται λάθος εντυπώσεις. :Wink:  
Φιλικά παντα

----------


## LOS

Στο θέμα έχει δωθεί πολύ μεγάλη έκταση...απλά θεωρώ υπερβολικά μερικά σχόλια ότι κινδύνεψαν ζωές κλπ...εντάξει ως ένα βαθμό ναι, αλλά η φωτιά ήταν πολύ μικρής έκτασης και δε κινδύνεψε το βαπόρι όπως και δε κινδύνεψε στην 1 φωτιά έξω από τη Πάρο. Το πλοίο διαθέτει όλα τα μέσα που λειτούργησαν άψογα και στις 2 περιπτώσεις,,το τι προκάλεσε τι πυρκαγιά δε μπορώ να το ξέρω αφού δε γνωρίζω από αυτά τα θέματα μιας και ότι ξέρω που τα έχουν πει και έτσι δε μπορώ να τα μεταφέρω χωρίς να είναι επιβεβαιωμένα 100%. 
Η εταιρεία πάντως έφαγε τα μούτρα της μόνη της, βάζοντας ένα πλοίο που δεν έχει σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα hs σε μια γραμμή αρκετά απαιτητική τόσο από τον επιβάτη που έχει μάθει αλλοιώς όσο και σε πιεστικά ωράρια γραμμή. ¶ραγε είναι τυχαίο που επί αρκετά χρόνια το πλοίο έκανε ΜΟΝΟ δρομολόγιο στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες? Κάτι θα ήξερε η τότε διοίκηση της εταιρείας και δε πίεζε το ταχύπλοο.

Πάντα φιλικά!

----------


## karystos

Φιλε LOS καμιά υπερβολή δεν ειπώθηκε. Και τις δύο φορές ¶γιο είχαμε, περα από τα συστήματα κι όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Χειρότερο πράγμα από τη φωτιά στη θάλασσα δεν υπάρχει. Τα ΜΜΕ υποβάθμισαν και τις δύο φορές την ιστορία. Το γιατί το ξέρουν οι ίδιοι. Δε σημαίνει ότι έτσι είναι κι η πραγματικότητα. Όσο για τον πλοίαρχο βαρεθήκαμε να λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Αντί να του φιλάνε το χέρι τον τρέχουνε κιόλας. Κανονικά πρέπει να σχηματίσει δικογραφία το Λιμεναρχείο Τήνου, αφού πάρει καταθέσεις από όλους, να τη στείλει στην Εισαγγελία Σύρου και αυτή να ασκήσει διώξεις αναλόγως, αν συντρέχει λόγος. Εδώ του φορέσανε τις κατηγορίες χωρίς να ξέρουνε τι έχει γίνει.

----------

